# Looking for an LED handheld flashlight above 2000 lumens.......!! suggestions



## shahusm (Mar 7, 2010)

hi, 
i am looking for an led based handheld flashlight for general use.
it should be above 2000 lumens !!
suggestions ????????


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 7, 2010)

ElektroLumens FireSword-IV
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=187587
Price $399.99
http://www.king-cart.com/cgi-bin/ca...ser-id=&password=&exchange=&exact_match=exact
AW 4*18650 protected 2200 mAH batteries $51.96
http://www.lighthound.com/AW-18650-Protected-2200-mAh-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_105.html
2*2 bay 18650 charger $35.98
http://www.lighthound.com/Ultrafire...3-37-volt-Lithium-Battery-Charger_p_2279.html
Total $487.93 + shipping.

-

Other LED manufacturers may claim the SST-90 can produce 2250 lumens at 9 amps, but they then provide 3A to the LED. Result 700 LED lumens or 500 lumens out the front. The ones coming from respected manufacturers are better at providing more accurate numbers but please read below.

-

Almost all torches that can produce over 1000 OTF lumens use multiple Li-ion batteries.
If you are not careful you can end up with an explosion.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262234
Read up on how to use Li-ion cells in LED flashlights safely.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235164

-

If you really need 2000 lumens it is better to look at HID instead of LED.
For example an HID went on sale in Canada a short time ago. CAD$50.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2455543&postcount=708


----------



## richardcpf (Mar 7, 2010)

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Mar 7, 2010)

:welcome:

What does your general use involve? There aren't too many options for 2000+ lumen LED lights; I think the first full production one is the SR90 (by Olight). Give us some more info and I'm sure we can help you find something suitable for your needs.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 7, 2010)

2000lumens for "general use"  ??? 

What kind of "general use" requires a 2000lumen flashlight??? Replacing the headlights on your car?


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Mar 7, 2010)

2000 lumens EDC, good luck with that


----------



## tsask (Mar 7, 2010)

Fusion_m8 said:


> 2000lumens for "general use"  ???What kind of "general use" requires a 2000lumen flashlight??? Replacing the headlights on your car?


 
how bout "home MRI?", home "body scan?" home "see thru X ray?".

lighthouse in backyard? beacon for ET landing??


----------



## Databyter (Mar 7, 2010)

shahusm said:


> hi,
> i am looking for an led based handheld flashlight for general use.
> it should be above 2000 lumens !!
> suggestions ????????


Sunglasses.

Check out the new SR-90 handheld LED, it's a bit bigger of a light, it pumps out some juice.

I will give you the benefit of the doubt despite my chuckling fellow members.

When most people say general use they mean poking around the garage or walking the dog or looking under the bed, and 2K is kinda too bright for those functions, which is why the responses might seem a bit unhelpful.

But Like I said, I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt, not everyone has the same lingo. General use is different for a Fire Dept than it might be for a schoolteacher.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds like you are really in the market for an HID


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yucca Patrol said:


> Sounds like you are really in the market for an HID


 +1


----------



## stallion2 (Mar 8, 2010)

shahusm said:


> hi,
> i am looking for an led based handheld flashlight for general use.
> it should be above 2000 lumens !!
> suggestions ????????


BEST 1ST POST BY A NOOB EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
if you're gonna go then go BIG...you're gonna fit in great around here.

if the 2000 lumen range is what you're truly after then there isn't a whole lot to choose from w/ regard to LEDs. i've got an SR90 and i think its awesome. however, to call it handheld is a bit of a stretch...its pretty heavy, they sell that w/ a shoulder strap for good reason. plus the beam is a little sharp for what i would call general use. Wiseled makes some great lights. they have a couple new ones right now, the brighter one is rated at 2000 lumens and has a lot of flood, a characteristic i find more appropriate for general use. the smaller one is more manageable in terms of portability if you can 'settle for' a measely 1000 or so lumens. Wolfeyes Pilot whale is supposed to be a good one, again though, only 1000 lumens. 4sevens is gonna be releasing a couple high output LEDs later this year, i think one is 1200 lumens and the other 1800 lumens. knowing the high quality of their products those should easily be worth the wait. Thrunite's Catapult is another i have that i love...only 900 lumens but still way too bright for most peoples' definition of general use. hope those leads help.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

Yucca Patrol said:


> Sounds like you are really in the market for an HID


*+2*

Agreed 100%.


----------



## hoongern (Mar 8, 2010)

I think there are a couple options here, based on these possible statements:

1) You don't realize how bright 2000 lumens actually is, and that 200 lumens is actually fine (Keep in mind, 200 lumens is already *WAY* brighter than almost all 'average' flashlights out there). In this case, there are many lights to choose from. Just ask 

2) You actually do want the BRIGHT 2000 lumens (which is awesome), and you want it LED. I think the only solutions right now are the Olight SR90 (or other big SST-90 lights), or some custom builds (like those which have multiple LEDs like this or any similar 4x p7/mc-e build). There are probably more options, but anyway, none of these are cheap at all.

3) You want the 2000 lumens - you can possibly consider a HID, as already mentioned.


----------



## shahusm (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your suggestions......

Currently I own:
Fenix TK11 R2
Fenix TK30
Stanley HID0109 Spotlight
Streamlight TLR-2

The reason i am looking for such a bright light is cuz, i go out doors alot, in complete wilderness, for hunting, camping, off roading etc.
And i could really use a monster flashlight which is alot brighter then the lights i currently have !

I think i can spend around $500 easy,

I looked at the Firesword-IV, it sure is a very good option.

On the other hand i would not want to go for an HID due to their high replacement costs and the fact that i would have to order replacement parts online and that international shipments are both time consuming !

So let me know if this alters any opinions !!


----------



## HKJ (Mar 8, 2010)

shahusm said:


> On the other hand i would not want to go for an HID due to their high replacement costs and the fact that i would have to order replacement parts online and that international shipments are both time consuming !



There are not that many replacements cost on HID lights, the bulb has a very long lifetime and both led and HID needs new batteries every few years.

In production led light you can get the OLight SR90 and Xtar D30 both are around the 2000 lumen mark, but with very different beam profiles. They are very large and might not be the easiest lights to lug around.
I like the SR90, it is a very nice and bright light.

A HID light Titanium L35 will probably be easier to carry, but you will have only a single level and a "slow" startup.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

shahusm said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions......
> 
> Currently I own:
> Fenix TK11 R2
> ...


Realistically, a HID lamp will outlive its own host and will probably outlive you. Unless you are in a SAR team doing missions every single night, you will never need to replace a HID lamp...


----------



## jtrucktools34 (Mar 8, 2010)

+1 for the SR-90.

It's huge but I actually carry it in my car! Ya never know when you will need to incinerate something


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here ya go buddy! 11,000 lumens of LED goodness and it only weighs 12 pounds! All you need is a battery-backpack and you are good to go for EDC!


http://www.thebigredguide.com/fire-products-specification/foxfury-6-led-spotlight.html


----------



## mpkav (Mar 8, 2010)

My next light will be the Olight SR90. Might be just what you are looking for!!


----------



## shahusm (Mar 8, 2010)

Which HID would you suggest, that is both very both very powerfull and compact,


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

shahusm said:


> Which HID would you suggest, that is both very both very powerfull and compact,


Titanium Innovations L35 -->> http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-l35.html

Microfire Warrior III K3500R -->> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=63&products_id=321

Wolf-Eyes Shark I (two-stage HID) -->> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-17-74-6366

Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24w -->> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-17-74-6236


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 8, 2010)

Or why not rather prefer N30 instead of L35? LINK
This is much cheaper but with only very slightly lower output.

*Outdoor**s** Fanatic*: Do you know, is there any important reason to choose the L35 before N30? A difference between 3200 and 3500 lumens will not be noticable for the eyes in practical use. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 8, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> Do you know, is there any important reason to choose the L35 before N30? A difference between 3200 and 3500 lumens will not be noticable for the eyes in practical use.
> 
> Regards, Patric


 not just lm, nimh battery pack vs li ion.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 8, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> Or why not rather prefer N30 instead of L35? LINK
> This is much cheaper but with only very slightly lower output.



The price difference is mostly due to the battery type, L35 is LiIon, N30 Is NiMH.
I prefer the LiIon type.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> Or why not rather prefer N30 instead of L35? LINK
> This is much cheaper but with only very slightly lower output.
> 
> *Outdoor**s** Fanatic*: Do you know, is there any important reason to choose the L35 before N30? A difference between 3200 and 3500 lumens will not be noticable for the eyes in practical use.
> ...


Hi Patric. No particular reason at all, eventhough I think Li-Iion is a much superior chemistry (better runtimes, flatter discharge curve, can handle cold weather and it has no self-discharging).
But I honestly thought that the N30 was discontinued by the manufacturer. I've always said that when it comes to bang-for-the buck, sheer output, throw and that nice 4300K tint, the N30 is the best deal a flashaholic can get in the world, bar none. Seriously, 180 bucks for all that is a steal!

Cheers.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 8, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> not just lm, nimh battery pack vs li ion.



Ok, then I see. 62 vs 47,5Wh does mean that the difference of total energy between the batteries is bigger than the difference of brightness. Which ought to mean that L35 has better runtime.
But still not a tremendeous difference. The question is if it's worth to pay the 67% higher price for L35?

Regards, Patric


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for replies!

If I got it right: Li-Iion has the advantage of more energy and better performance at low temperatures? (the last was because what I know about ordinary lithiums).

Summary: L35 is better than N30 but highly disputable if it's worth that much higher price. Do you all agree with that?

Regards, Patric


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 8, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> Ok, then I see. 62 vs 47,5Wh does mean that the difference of total energy between the batteries is bigger than the difference of brightness. Which ought to mean that L35 has better runtime.
> But still not a tremendeous difference. The question is if it's worth to pay the 67% higher price for L35?
> 
> Regards, Patric


almost twice the runtime sounds like considerable difference to me. (thou extra nimh battery is only $70, but still, i,d pick liion over nimh in this case).
brightness wise, i doubt my eyes will see the difference.
btw, price difference is not 67% more like 40% $180 vs $300.

in any case i doubt op will be interested in either, they aren't exactly compact.


----------



## kengps (Mar 8, 2010)

$300 is 67% more than $180. How you figure 40%?


----------



## burgessdi (Mar 8, 2010)

tsask said:


> lighthouse in backyard? beacon for ET landing??



Haha that made me LOL!!!


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 9, 2010)

kengps said:


> $300 is 67% more than $180. How you figure 40%?


  my bad, i was counting backwards, you both right, 67%


----------



## mr.snakeman (Mar 9, 2010)

kengps said:


> $300 is 67% more than $180. How you figure 40%?


Yes, $300 is 67% more than $180 but $180 is 40% less than $300 (300 x 40% = 120, 300 - 120 = 180). It´s like here in Sweden: to figure the VAT you multiply the price by 25% and add on. To figure the price without the VAT add-on multiply by 20% and subtract. All retail products and services already include the VAT in the price whereras all wholesale products will show the price without the VAT, that being added on at the bottom of the invoice when all product prices and shipping/postage costs have been sub-totaled. This is because the VAT is a final consumer only tax. Wholesalers and retailers subtract the amount of VAT they have paid from the amount of VAT that they have received through selling goods or services. The difference is then paid to the VAT tax office on a regular schedule (for me, once every 3 months) .


----------

